# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Sam My Pacman Frog

## TextualDeath

Well i cleaned out her tank today and  put in a small mouse . Sam crawled out of her  spot and went and ate the mouse .I put the moss in nice warm and wet which she loves . she always seems to want a meal after i clean her tank i think she likes the warm moss .She sure is one happy frog . I do not sit there and watch her eat i just come back in and check that she has  so the mice don't hurt her .She got a hold of my finger one day when i thought i would try my hand at hand feeding her a large black cricket , the bite reminded me of that of a pythons . I almost needed stitches lol. Needless to say i do not hand feed her anymore.i am still looking for a large pacman  for a tank mate for her though.She did good with the bullfrogs but  i let them go.I still go across the street to the creek and there they sit  all happy and content .

----------

